# PIN Fish



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

*Well I finly got to wet a line yesterday the 24th, Stoped by Mareas seafood and got some bate shrimp, Went down to Green Park (right side of 3mb) about 3 other's fishing! After bating up made my cast and i dont thank it hit the bottom and fish on??? What a suprize a DAMN PIN! :hoppingmad Well i thought what a fluk, i was useing a 4/0 circle hook! Rebated and same thang anuther DAMN PIN ??? Bouth about 6 to 7'' Then i had an idea so I put on a bobber and thought floting 2' off bottom there might be a niceSlot Red swiming around! Bobber down!!! Ok fish on!!! :doh anouther DAMN PIN ! :hoppingmad Well i did get to wet a line! but wasent going to feed them all day and it was time to pick up the Grand Kid's! Maby they were just passing through! Yea right! :doh Im guessing Spring has Sprung!! :usaflag*


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Fry up those pins. They're tasty.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

They are also amazing cutbait!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Or stick one of them whole/live on the hook and toss em back out there.



Alex


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Yaksquatch (3/25/2010)*Or stick one of them whole/live on the hook and toss em back out there.
> 
> Alex


+1


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd be willing to buy a couple dozen Pinfish 7 - 8 inches long for bait.


----------

